# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  ever have a dream that ur running slow

## tylermt

In my dream i was running slow in my night mare and this monster got closer... it was messed anybody ever have shit like that? :Mad:

----------


## Abra

Nope, never. It makes me happy, too.

Though I've had many dreams in which I'm going too fast, and then I'd fall/crash at those high speeds. I wake up with some type of migraine.

----------


## ExoByte

Let me ask, does it feel kinda like your wading through water? That your pushing as hard as you can, but something like water or a weird force of gravity is keeping your legs from moving. It feels like your taking big steps but you barely move? That your legs seem to be in slow motion but everything else is normal?

If thats the case, then yes. I have :p I think most people do at some point. Its actually quite common.

----------


## jade_iris

I use to experience that a lot when I was younger. Not so much anymore though. I hate the feeling though

----------


## Sain

hate when that happens, cause it does in those moments you are supposed t be fast, but for some reason this "gravity effect" slows you down. The worst part is when suddenly it finishes and you crash XD

----------


## cl0se-y0ur-eyes

I have dreams where I can't walk/run and whenever try to walk/run, I fall. I remember getting so frustrated because this was a reoccurring dream. Thank God they don't happen anymore.

----------


## 2Fruits

Ahh I have this all the time! It's a regular dreamsign for me.

----------


## ExoByte

> hate when that happens, cause it does in those moments you are supposed t be fast, but for some reason this "gravity effect" slows you down. The worst part is when suddenly it finishes and you crash XD



Haha, yeah. Thats what it was like for me. When ever I need to be fast, my mind would pull that out. 





> Ahh I have this all the time! It's a regular dreamsign for me.




Lucky, the second I decided to use it as a dreamsign it stopped happening XD

----------


## Stuart

wading through water is a great way to describe mine, most of the time i resort to pulling myself along the ground with my arms because it seems quicker... but it never occurs to me that i'm dreaming

----------


## King and God

I think I have been running slow in nightmares when I was young. As of recently, I cannot recall that happening. But I have had occasions in dreams where I have been struck by bad balance, constantly falling down on the ground as I walk/run and having a difficult time making other simple bodily movements.

----------


## Oneironaught

Yeah, the sensation of weighted limbs is fairly common in dreams. I think it has something to do with the weight on the physical body's limbs and the fact that the physical body is paralyzed. Those physical sensations can bleed over into the dream, just like sounds, temperature, etc...






> ...most of the time i resort to pulling myself along the ground with my arms because it seems quicker... but it never occurs to me that i'm dreaming



I've had many dreams where I'm pulling myself along the ground with my hands. Not because it's faster but just because it's "the way to get around". Like in your case, it's never triggered lucidity for me. When I finally decided to try to use it as a trigger for lucidity (MILD), it hasn't happened again. At least, not yet.

----------


## Original Poster

I don't even try to run in my dreams anymore, even though I should keep trying the things that seem impossible lest I should create some imaginery dream laws.  But every single time I try to run it feels like I'm wading through water (though I do have some scarce memories of not being lucid and resorting to moving on all fours).  I just have to fly, it's the only way.

----------


## Burns

> Let me ask, does it feel kinda like your wading through water? That your pushing as hard as you can, but something like water or a weird force of gravity is keeping your legs from moving. It feels like your taking big steps but you barely move? That your legs seem to be in slow motion but everything else is normal?



Yep, this exact same thing happens to me too.

Same thing when I'm trying to punch somebody in a dream - my fist moves in slow motion and I can never hit anyone hard enough to hurt them. Guess I'm not meant to be a violent person.

----------


## blindfold_off

I've had dreams where I'm running and everything goes slow. In moments of distress everything goes slow too. Also when I'm trying to defend myself in a fight. Tripppy.  :wink2:

----------


## packmania

A good friend of mine told me years ago, long before i'd heard of lucid dreaming that this commonly happened to him. He told me that when this happened in a dream he would pull out a big pair of scissors and cut out a circle around his feet, allowing him to once again move freely. I guess looking back he was (kind of) actually lucid dreaming! 

But yeah its a good concept, simply cutting through the restrictions you have put on yourself. Similar ideas would be to cut through an imaginary string which is holding you down when trying to fly. The visual image of the big pair of scissors is important - your mind will perceive that they are large and sharp and will therefore be good at cutting things.

----------


## Cammy

> Let me ask, does it feel kinda like your wading through water? That your pushing as hard as you can, but something like water or a weird force of gravity is keeping your legs from moving. It feels like your taking big steps but you barely move? That your legs seem to be in slow motion but everything else is normal?
> 
> If thats the case, then yes. I have :p I think most people do at some point. Its actually quite common.



Thats what i used to have when younger. I had one where a firework was going to go off in my garage, i tried to run but it was like running underwater. It went off and i woke up.

Second, i woke up went go to to bathroom and was a monstor in there, it woke up and started to chase me. Again i felt like runnng through water. When it got to me i woke up  :Eek:

----------


## Beksinski

This is one of my dreamsigns as well.  Another variation is where I'm trying to run, but it's as if I'm on moon gravity -- every time I try to push forward off the ground, I float into the air and have to wait until I land to take another running step.  It results in my forward progress being very slow.  When I go lucid, I just push off the ground with both feet and take huge leaps forward to compensate.

----------


## eppy

I hate when this happens. Every time it happens i'am usually running from something. It was weird though, last night i had a dream i was running and i lost control and i was going sideways and couldn't really move but then i recovered my control and kept going.That almost never happens. One time i couldn't run but i could swim in the air.

----------


## takeo

This has only happened to me once that i can remember. I was in a snowy area with some friends and there was a nuclear bomb heading towards us. There was a barrier we were trying to get inside of. We ran toward it, but i was running really slowly and eventually i fell behind. When they got to the barrier door, they opened it, got inside, and closed the door behind them. When the door was shut i finally could run as fast as normal but the bomb hit and i woke up.

----------


## Secret

It happened several times. I have no idea of why it happens however I found the way to get out of it. Trying to physically move your body often will end in failing to, expecially in dangerous situations (for instance if you're trying to run from a monster or trying to punch someone). In order to move my body I use telekinesis: I just visualize my body moving as I want. Wheter you believe or not in telekinesis you shouldn't have problems developing it during dreams.

----------


## Skibbaz

i've had that before, usually acompanied by blurry vision, and lack of senses.

I know this sounds silly, but once i had a dream where i could not run no matter how i tried. Whilst having this dream I became consious about doing this before in previous dreams. What i did, was turn around and ran backwards. I did say it sounded silly, but it worked for me, and i've never had that dream again.

----------


## Redhat

> Ahh I have this all the time! It's a regular dreamsign for me.



I have these types of dreams quite often as well. I've had so many dreams where I have to run from something or chase after something but it feels like I'm running in slow motion even though I'm trying my hardest. One of the most frustrating feelings ever.

----------


## LucidMike14

Yes! I did last night and it bugs the crap outta me. I think this may be due to sleep paralysis.

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Yes this has happened a few times to me were it feels like you are wading through water, your reaction time is decreased, I would compare it having your legs weighted down making them hard to move.

So in short yes it's happened to me.

----------


## Illusion

I had this alot when I was younger, normally when i needed to run. I heard it was something to do with your RL legs.

----------


## defygravity

I have had dreams like that..or that i couldn't move or speak at all. its so scarey.

----------

